# Puffed out Buff



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

Hey guys! I have a 6 week old Buff Orpington that has had it's feathers all puffed out whenever I've seen her the last couple days. I read somewhere that it could mean they're sick. I did see her drink tonight but I think she may be losing weight some. Haven't noticed her eat, just sit all puffed out. I picked her up tonight to look at her eyes etc. They look clear and I see no drainage anywhere. She did talk a bit but did not struggle to get away, which I thought was odd. No one else is puffed out, just her. Could she be sick?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Perhaps, It may be an attempt at temperature regulation if she is coming down with something. Any other symptoms, changes?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Compare the way her eyes look to the others. Are they round and bright looking? This is the time with the old saying of the eyes are the window to the soul are very true.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

She's fading fast. Took her out and her head hung. Will occasionally open her eyes but for the most part they are closed. She's out soaking up some sunshine now. Gave her a drop of Nutri-Drench and trying to rehydrate her with HydroHen. She actually swallowed for me once or twice.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

Oh, and I found clean but wet feathers around her vent.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's a high probability she won't survive. When they get to that point it's really bad. 

There's no way to know what has happened without a necropsy. The feather fluffing does imply a fever from something. The question would be is this secondary to a first physical challenge and the bacterial infection is secondary? 

The clean feathers is a sure sign she hasn't been eating.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

Can I give her antibiotics and if so what one how much? I have amoxicillin here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she wasn't so physically depleted I'd say yes. But when they're at the point they are no longer hiding their illness and the head just hangs antibiotics probably won't accomplish anything. 

I know how helpless you feel. I've been there a few times. I've taken mine to the vet but most times it was in vain.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

Yup, she's gone. This ones on me. I should have asked when I first saw her puffed out. My fault. Good to learn, bad to lose them doing it. 
What antibiotics do you give chickens, just curious and good to know for the future. I need a Chicken Bible or something of the nature. I have a Veterans Handbook for dogs, I need that for chickens now. Anything like that exist?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just like with humans, it's going to depend on the problem on what antibiotic is used. Most of the time we recommend a broad spectrum antibiotic but only once feeling secure that there is a reason it should be administered.

I'm not sure there is anything out there that is comprehensive in what we see with them. I've had a genetics book that was useful but it more about why something happened. Your best bet is to talk to those who've had chickens for years and have them not as just a source of food. 

People that have them for the pure pleasure of having them will move the world to get them help. Many times through experience or having talked to like minded keepers answers can be found.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

Ok, we had some Sapphires in with the Buffs. That batch if chickens are 8 weeks old now. We had to move them into the coop this week so divided off part of the coop since my older batch is too big to put them with just yet. But they can all see each other. There's only 2 chickens that are older than the Sapphires but there's not a big difference in size so they are getting along fine and they all have more room now! Today I saw probably the smallest Sapphire fluffed out. It did get cold last night, wasn't supposed to freeze but I did see a small patch of frost this morning...not a killing frost. I noticed when I fed them tonight she was fluffed and not moving around like the others. I kept an eye on her and did see her eating. She went to two different places to eat. I added another feeder so there was extra food and more spread out. Gave them HydroHen probiotic water and hubby put the heat lamp in there for her. She hopped up on the perch right under the lamp. Her feet felt real cold. Can't imagine they will be anything but cold this winter either. So that's where I'm at with this one. Any thing else we should do for her? I did not see her drink tonight but maybe she will do that after she warms a bit.

Oh! From our older batch we got our first 2 eggs today!! And so it begins.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you're watching her close. If there was a sudden drop in temp she might be feeling it. But if this is her first time she's been on the dirt you need to watch for cocci too. 

To make you feel a little more secure, our temps dropped here. We were in the mid 90's, today hit 70. I noticed two of my smallest keets were more puffed, one had its neck feathers all floofed out.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

Well, cocci is probably always an option. The coop has a wood floor, vinyl covering and pine shavings for bedding. 
Think I should treat for cocci if she isn't acting better tomorrow? Or would that be too late? Hubby said he saw her drinking after setting under the heat lamp a bit. Also said she was running around some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It won't be too late but it might be too soon to make that determination too. If hubs saw her being more herself then the change in weather has her struggling to adapt just yet.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

Had a frost advisory last night so it was cold again. She was puffed out sitting on the perch under the lamp when I went out this morning. I put some food under the light so she could eat and stay warm too. She got down and ate. Going to make sure they don't run out of food or water. 
So how do you know when it's the right time to treat for cocci without losing a bird?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When they become listless. And you can see it in their eyes something isn't right, they're not as round and bright looking as a healthy bird. 

If you see any bloody droppings then it is for sure cocci and needs to be treated.

The problem with the treatment for cocci is that it blocks vitamin K, you could try a three day run of it to see if that changes her behavior. And just mix it in the waterer so you don't have to mess around with treating just her.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

Well, yesterday morning she was eating and moving around with the others. Last night sitting in a corner. Thought it might have been the time of day. This morning she was dead. I don't get it. Is it possible the cold nights and the move were too much for her? We were in yesterday putting up insulation and boards on one wall. Stressed her out? I'm at a loss. Are some birds just weaker and more at risk than others?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, to your last question. They can have internal defects just like us humans. Most of the time we never know what it was. 

The cold should not have had any affect on her if she was healthy. 

I'm sorry this was the outcome but without her giving more clues to what her problem is outside of seeing a vet there's little you could have done.


----------

